
Slick (Unofficial Slack App, for macOS) - JasWSInc
https://jaswsinc.github.io/slick/
======
alexellisuk
I'm pretty sure you'll be infringing somewhere by replicating the logo
1-for-1. The backing project you posted just 1 min before this one is way more
interesting:

[https://jaswsinc.github.io/chrome-tabs/](https://jaswsinc.github.io/chrome-
tabs/)

~~~
JasWSInc
Branding on this unofficial Slack app has been updated per the Slack branding
guidelines. Thanks again for mentioning that.

